

Google Play Developer Program Policy Update - no more push ads, bookmark ads - uwemaurer
http://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy.html?ref=ab

======
uwemaurer
google email to developers:

Making Google Play a great community for users is an important part of helping
build a successful platform for you as a developer to distribute your apps.
From time to time, we update our content policies as part of an ongoing effort
to provide a secure and consistent experience for users. We strive to maintain
clear guidelines for you as developers, to help us grow this platform and
engage with those users.

This email is to notify you that we’ve made some changes to our policies; here
are some highlights:

\- Streamlined the ads policy, with guidance on interstitial ad behavior, and
a new “System Interference” provision, which prohibits ads in system
notifications or home screen icons, and requires user consent when an app
changes specified settings on a device

\- A revised hate speech policy that provides more comprehensive coverage,
while recognizing Google Play’s role as a platform for free expression

-Clarification that the gambling policy extends to all games that offer cash or other prizes; that virtual goods and currency in games are subject to the payment processor policy, that incentives should not be provided to users to rate an app; that artificially inflating an app’s install count is prohibited, and that the Google Play Program Policy applies to all developer information or content made available on the Store. Please review the Google Play Developer Program Policy to see all the changes and make sure your app complies with our updated policies.

Any apps or updates published after this notification are immediately subject
to the latest version of the Program Policy. If you find any existing apps in
your catalog that don’t comply, we ask you to fix and republish the
application within 30 calendar days of receiving this email. After this
period, existing applications discovered to be in violation may be subject to
warning or removal from Google Play.

We recognize that some developers will need to change their app and
advertising practices to comply with the revised policy, but we believe these
changes will help ensure all users and developers can maintain confidence in
the standard of apps available on Google Play. Our aim is to foster a high
standard of app behavior, so you will be able to take advantage of Google Play
as a successful platform to distribute your apps and continue to grow your
business.

Regards, Google Play Team

~~~
thijser
This is quite significant as some of the bigger ad networks focus almost
exclusively on these kind of ad units and have reasonable market shares
(Airpush and Leadbolt are good examples):
[http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/ad](http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/ad)

